#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  What is the process of Bitcoin mining?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Bitcoins can be sent from user to user without the need for intermediaries.
I Would like know about bitcoin mining process.


Can someone explain me about Bitcoin mining?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Bitcoins can be sent from user to user without the need for intermediaries.
> I Would like know about bitcoin mining process.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me about Bitcoin mining?


Bitcoin mining is the process by which transactions are verified and added to the public ledger, known as the block chain, and also the means through which new bitcoin are released. Anyone with access to the internet and suitable hardware can participate in mining.

----------


## Bhavya

> Bitcoin mining is the process by which transactions are verified and added to the public ledger, known as the block chain, and also the means through which new bitcoin are released. Anyone with access to the internet and suitable hardware can participate in mining.


Thanks for this brief explanation Moana. Now got the idea of bitcoin mining.

----------

